# Smoking a deer ham



## fatterson (Jan 4, 2012)

Im going to smoke about a 15lb deer ham tomorrow and dont really know how long to let it cook. I figure ill do it at about 200 because of the fat content but not sure how long or even if its worth it. Anyone have any experience or tips with this?


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 4, 2012)

Did you cure it ?


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 4, 2012)

Personally if it's not cured I would drape some bacon over it and smoke it at 225 until it reaches 140 internal then foil it and put it in a warm dry cooler for an hour then slice it and enjoy


----------



## fatterson (Jan 4, 2012)

Its not cured. I thought about a brine but dont know if I still have time. Its my first one, so I think I will drape the bacon and see how it turns out


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 5, 2012)

Don't forget the camera.


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Pineywoods said:


> Personally if it's not cured I would drape some bacon over it and smoke it at 225 until it reaches 140 internal then foil it and put it in a warm dry cooler for an hour then slice it and enjoy




I would go like this.  I have never smoker a deer ham but I have eaten plenty of them the larger muscles can be tough but got eats.


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 5, 2012)

Definitely need to hot smoke it, due to it not having been cured…better be safe than sick …. The bacon ideal that the others had is a really good ideal too……..Don’t forget the pictures….


----------



## grabber (Jan 7, 2012)

Also, I'd butterfly it, take out the bone and cure it just to be on the safe side.  Tough to get the cure deep into the meat and with bone in, it could cause problems.  With bone in, that causes bacterial contamination.  Good luck.


----------

